# Truck Through the Ice



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Okay, for years I've heard tons of variations on types of insurance and what not....but I want to know the truth.

What insurance is needed to cover a vehicle going through the ice?

I spend enough time on the ice and want to be covered if it ever happens.

Please only state facts please....I need to know! 

Thanks!


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Might work best to call your insurance agent. Every company is different in what they will and won't cover.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

This is coming from my insurance agent (also my father). With most policies your basic Comprehensive coverage will cover it. So if you have full coverage on that black Chevy of yours you should be covered. He said in the past couple of years they have paid for a couple of vehicles in the state that have gone through the ice.
I also recommend that you call your insurance agent and visit with them. A company might have a different policy if a truck goes through the ice.

Also if you are worried about your truck going through the ice you should make sure you have enough life insurance because the truck should be the last thing on your mind as it goes through.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

BB
Quick question, does the insurance also cover environmental cleanup?

Bob


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Wow, I thought once you were on the ice you were on your own. Not that I'll go and test some thickness in new areas now but that is good to know.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I don't think insurance covers, towing the truck out of the water. That cost alot to do.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

BB and Aythya advice is the best about check with your agent. I found that some covered towing and removal, others had this as a rider that could be purchased. Environmental clean up falls under liability according to my agent. Once again this may also vary from company to company.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ron is also correct. Many insurance companies will allow a rider to be attached for just such a thing. If you are an avid ice-fisherman and drive an nice vehicle onto the ice I would seriously look into this!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Can you imagine this happening? Gulp!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

One of my good friends is a manager for the claims department of a large insurance company. She said that with full coverage her company covers it completely, including towing it out of the lake! She also indicated that if your vehicle/ice house goes through and you don't retrieve it, you get fined by the GNF.


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

Chris-
I have been through this from personal experience: I was under the understanding that I would not be covered. I called my agent and he litterally said "If you were driving around a corner at night, and missed the road and you drove into a lake, you would be covered" Driving on the ice is no different. You are indeed covered. 
My insurance even said that comp. would cover the extraction costs and clean up if there was any. Many insurance companies will not cover the removal or cleanup unless you have an attached "rider"......
I am not so worried about dropping my truck in, as I would be ticked for not having transportation, and all my "stuff" in the truck would be ruined.
Anywho, I would check with your agent, and if he says you aren't covered, switch to one of the hundreds of agencies that cover you.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

those guys on detroit with all the trailers asked for their rigs to fall through. they should have known better than to park them that close together.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Ryan_Todd said:


> those guys on detroit with all the trailers asked for their rigs to fall through. they should have known better than to park them that close together.


Don't jump to conclusions here...

As it was the parking attendant went in at about 2 AM after having been outside parking for 12+ hours.

Between 2 and 5:30 AM when they went in, additional trucks had pulled in with no parking attendant on duty to tell them WHERE to park. The ice if I remember correctly was like 20-24 inches thick.

We drove by it on that morning and they had not even started to pull the first trucks out.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

the additional vehicles that arrived later should have known better.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Farmerj -

NOOOO WAAAAY was the ice that thick at that time of year. That early winter had been extremely warm, and only just before this snowmobiling event did the ice thicken. I remember because I didn't drive on the ice until mid-January, and even then I was scared.

Seriously, that group was stupid to park ONE trailer on the ice.

The ice has no respect for you if you have no respect for it.

----
I wonder if these companies offer IDIOT INSURANCE...seems like there's always a few in the second week of December on some lake that could use some.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

njsimonson said:


> Farmerj -
> 
> NOOOO WAAAAY was the ice that thick at that time of year. That early winter had been extremely warm, and only just before this snowmobiling event did the ice thicken. I remember because I didn't drive on the ice until mid-January, and even then I was scared.
> 
> ...


Just going off what was told to me by someone that works for the DL Fire department who was there.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I can't imagine anyone dumb enough to park trailers that large and that heavy that close together, that early in the year!!!! :withstupid: :eyeroll:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

He musta been stationed at the "thick end" - The AP story from the incident is different...

http://www.grovetontrailblazers.com/gtb ... inking.htm

From the story: Detroit Lake Fire Chief Jeff Swanson said the ice that broke was about 13 inches at its thickest, but some pieces that were dragged from the water and stacked on shore were only 6 to 8 inches thick. "


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks guys.

I forgot about that DL incident. Ouch.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

My roommate said that their were many houses being pulled off of Audobon yesterday. Not sure if it is really unsafe or if people were just nervous.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I just stumbled on this story..... I have no way of confirming that this really happened, but it made me think of this post! (Could be one of the many hoaxes that find their way around the web)

*Duck Hunters in Michigan*

This is from a radio program, a true report of an incident in Michigan:

A guy buys a brand new Lincoln Navigator for $42,500 and has $560 monthly payments. He and a friend go duck hunting in winter, and of course all the lakes are frozen. These two guys go out on the lake with the guns, the dog, and of course the new vehicle.

They drive out onto the lake ice and get ready. Now, they want to make some kind of a natural landing area for the ducks, something for the decoys to float on. In order to make a hole large enough to look like something a wandering duck would fly down and land on, it is going to take a little more effort than an ice hole drill. So, out of the back of the new Navigator comes a stick of dynamite with a short, 40- second fuse.

Now these two Rocket Scientists do take into consideration that they want to place the stick of dynamite on the ice at a location far from where they are standing (and the new Navigator), because they don't want to take the risk of slipping on the ice when they run from the burning fuse and possibly go up in smoke with the resulting blast. They light the 40-second fuse and throw the dynamite. Remember a couple of paragraphs back when I mentioned the vehicle, the guns and the dog?

Let's talk about the dog: A highly trained Black Lab used for RETRIEVING. Especially things thrown by the owner. You guessed it, the dog takes off at a high rate of doggy speed on the ice and captures the stick of dynamite with the burning 40-second fuse about the time it hits the ice.

The two men yell, scream, wave their arms and wonder what to do now. The dog, cheered on, keeps coming. One of the guys grabs the shotgun and shoots the dog. The shotgun is loaded with # 8 buckshot, hardly big enough to stop a Black Lab. The dog stops for a moment, slightly confused, but continues on. Another shot and this time the dog, still standing, becomes really confused and of course terrified, thinking these two geniuses have gone insane. The dog takes off to find cover, under the brand new Navigator.

----BOOM!----

Dog and Navigator are blown to bits and sink to the bottom of the lake in a very large hole, leaving the two idiots standing there with this "I can't believe this happened" look on their faces. The insurance company says that sinking a vehicle in a lake by illegal use of explosives is not covered. He still had yet to make the first of those $560 a month payments!!


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Jmart....sorry, but that is one of the internet/ story telling hoaxes that has been going around for years and years. Some of the details are changed, ie substituting brand new Suburban or Navigator, but that one has been going around for a long time. I remember hearing that one years ago, but the suposed people involved were suppose to be city slickers from Chicago.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

gaddyshooter said:


> Jmart....sorry, but that is one of the internet/ story telling hoaxes that has been going around for years and years. Some of the details are changed, ie substituting brand new Suburban or Navigator, but that one has been going around for a long time. I remember hearing that one years ago, but the suposed people involved were suppose to be city slickers from Chicago.


Figures! I am glad it is a hoax. I felt bad for the dog for having such a moron for an owner.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Hard to say how many of these hoaxes have some truth to them tho. One thing that lets you know the writer is not too much of a hunter is



> # 8 buckshot


I have used 8 shot and buckshot but never # 8 buckshot


----------

